# Took all the little dogs



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats so cool that you have a place you can "just go to" for agility when you want! Most of the places around here you have to be in a class to use. There is one place that if you are a long standing member and go aLot they will give you a key to the building. Im jealous! Glad everyone had fun!


----------

